# أرجوكم ساعدونى انا مش مهندس



## قدرى عبدالحق (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أخوكم فى الله قدرى من مصر أنا أتبع مؤسسه خيريه تعمل لوجه الله ومن ضمن مشروعاتها
مشروع لتنقية المياه من الابار ونتعامل مع أكثر من شركه وكل شركه تقول أنها الافضل وان الشركه الاخرى لا تفهم شىء وبما اننا غير متخصصين فى هذا المجال فنحن فى حيره شديده فهل يوجد من بينكم من يساعدنى لوجه الله ويحتسب أجره عند ربه وفى ميزان حسناته يوم القيامه ... سأشرح لحضراتكم ماهية المحطة التى نتعامل معها وطريقة الشركات فى التركيب
المحطه تعتمد على جهاز ro وفيزل حديد وفيزل كربونى وفيزل رملى وخزان سعة2000لتر وخزانين سعة كل واحد3000لتر
المشكله تكمن فى الاتى 
ان كل شركة لها طريقة مختلفة فى ترتيب عمل المحطه
الشركه الاولى تبدأ كالاتى
"موتور سحب أعماق يسحب المياه من بئر ويفرغ المياه فى الخزان سعة 2000لتر وفى نفس الوقت مضخة كلور تضخ الكلور بالتنقيط فى الخزان ثم موتور يسحب الماء ليضخه فى الفيزيلات الحديد ثم الكربونى ثم الرملى على الترتيب ثم تصل المياه الى جهاز الroالذى يتكون من أربع ممبريهات وتخرج المياه المنقاه فى الخزانين سعة3000لتر لكل واحد
الشركة الثانية تعمل كالاتى
"موتور سحب يسحب المياه من البئر ويضخ المياه مباشرة فى الفيزيلات الحديد ثم الكربونى ثم الرملى على الترتيب وفى نفس الوقت مضخة كلور تضخ الكلور بالتنقيط فى المواسير قبل دخولها على الفيزيلات الثلاثة مباشرة ثم تذهب تنزل المياه فى الخزان سعة2000لتر ومن الخزان تسحب المياه الى جهاز الro ثم تخرج من الroالى الخزانين سعة 3000 لتر
مبدئيآ
السؤال الاول : اى طريقتى العمل السابقتين هى الافضل ولماذا؟
بعد الاجابه على سؤالى هذا عندى اسئلة كثيره لمن سيتواصل معى وعندى مشاكل فى المحطات ابحث لها عن حل.
 وجزاكم الله خيرآ
 أخوكم فى الله / قدرى


----------



## محمد 122 (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
على حد معلوماتي المتواضعة المفروض تنقية المياه من الشوائب ثم تعقيمها اي الطريقة الثانية برجاء اعطائي معلومات عن مدى ملوحة الابار ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
والسلام عليكم


----------



## سامي سالم قاسم (29 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم انصحك بالشركة الاولى والسبب ان الماء الخارج من البئر يخرج بضغط عالي فيجب ان يصب بخزان لتخفيف الضغط ثم ادخال الماء الى المنظومة لكي لا تتحطم الفلاتر


----------

